# Logitech Rumblepad 2 isn't working after world update.

## Nebetsu

Or kernel update. I'm not sure which.

----------

## aidy

okay... dmesg when you plug it in? Error logs?

clearly nobody can help you this way

----------

## Nebetsu

```
usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech Logitech RumblePad 2 USB as /class/input/input6

input: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [Logitech Logitech RumblePad 2 USB] on usb-0000:00:11.2-1
```

----------

## aidy

and what about saying what doesn't work? which games and all that

and does cat <device node> (/dev/input/input6 ?)output something?

----------

## Nebetsu

```
cat /dev/input/event1
```

Produces random gibberish when I press buttons. I'm assuming that's a good sign. It doesn't work with any games or anything.

----------

## aidy

Maybe it's the SDL library that had something changed?

Did you check your kernel for support for the game pad?

----------

## Nebetsu

It was working a while ago, so I don't see why they would stop supporting it. I'm not seeing any /dev/input/js0 or joystick or whatever used to be there. Think that might be part of the problem?

----------

## aidy

yes that might be the problem

so go check if you added the right options in the kernel

----------

## Nebetsu

What are the right options?

----------

## aidy

how should I know

you need to learn to do these things yourself

did you google? or simply browsed through the options?

----------

## Nebetsu

I doubt it's the kernel, since the gamepad is there and being recognized as /dev/input/event1, but the problem seems to be that my games can't find it there... >> What if I make a symbolic link to it and if I did what would it be?

----------

## aidy

I don't know, google for game controllers and linux

----------

## Nebetsu

Looked and appearantly it is the kernel. I don't know why joysticks wouldn't be default when they were before... >>

----------

## aidy

what did I say :p

have fun! (and next time check the kernel if you're told to instead of saying it won't be that)

----------

## Nebetsu

I was checking the kernel before but I was checking in the USB section instead of the input devices section. A page on the gentoo wiki pointed me in the right direct. The only reason why I posted here is because gentoo wiki was down at the time.

----------

## aidy

ah okay!

sowrry

----------

## Nebetsu

It's just kind of annoying when you look on Google, find nothing, ask on a forum, and get referred back to Google... >>

----------

